# New dimension of sampled guitar - small status update



## Dynamitec (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everybody!

For anyone how is interested some facts from my actual work... as the most people here in this forum know i'm still working on my guitar library. That might not be really interesting - but: for all of you how going to write large scripts this might 

Some numbers:
I use two scripts that communicate with each other since it's tooo much pain to work with one file. So the first script does the main work but actually don't play anything. That's what the second script does.

The first script (compiled) has a little bit more than 12000 lines (410 kb is the size of all files uncompiled with all my libraries) - coò®    Pr¼®    Pr½®    Pr¾®    Pr¿®    PrÀ®    PrÁ®!   PrÂ®!   PrÃ®!   PrÄ®!   PrÅ®!   PrÆ®!   PrÇ®!   PrÈ®!   PrÉ®!   PrÊ®!   PrË®!   PrÌ®!   PrÍ®!   PrÎ®!   PrÏ®!   PrÐ®!   PrÑ®!   PrÒ®!   PrÓ®!   PrÔ®!   PrÕ®!   PrÖ®!   Pr×®!   PrØ®!   PrÙ®!   PrÚ®!   PrÛ®!   PrÜ®!   PrÝ®!   PrÞ®!   Prß®!   Prà®!   Prá®!   Prâ®!   Prã®!   Prä®!   Prå®!   Præ®!   Prç®!   Prè®!   Pré®!   Prê®!   Prë®!   Prì®!   Prí®!   Prî®!   Prï®!   Prð®!   Prñ®!   Prò®!   Pró®!   Prô®!   Prõ®!   Prö®!   Pr÷®!   Prø®!   Prù®!   Prú®!   Prû®!   Prü®!   Prý®!   Prþ®!   Prÿ®!   Ps ®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps	®!   Ps
®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps ®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps®!   Ps ®!   Ps!®!   Ps"®!   Ps#®!   Ps$®!   Ps%®!   Ps&®!   Ps'®!   Ps(®!   Ps)®!   Ps*®!   Ps+              ò®!   Ps-®!   Ps.®!   Ps/®!   Ps0®!   Ps1®!   Ps2®!   Ps3®!   Ps4®!   Ps5®!   Ps6®!   Ps7®!   Ps8®!   Ps9®!   Ps:®!   Ps;®!   Ps<®!   Ps=®!   Ps>®!   Ps?®!   [email protected]®!   PsA®!   PsB®!   PsC®!   PsD®!   PsE®!   PsF®!   PsG®!   PsH®!   PsI®!   PsJ®!   PsK®!   PsL®!   PsM®!   PsN®!   PsO®!   PsP®!   PsQ®!   PsR®!   PsS®!   PsT®!   PsU®!   PsV®!   PsW®!   PsX®!   PsY®!   PsZ®!   Ps[®!   Ps\®!   Ps]®!   Ps^®!   Ps_®!   Ps`®!   Psa®!   Psb®!   Psc®!   Psd®!   Pse®!   Psf®!   Psg®!   Psh®!   Psi®!   Psj®!   Psk®!   Psl®!   Psm®!   Psn®!   Pso®!   Psp®!   Psq®!   Psr®!   Pss®!   Pst®!   Psu®!   Psv®!   Psw®!   Psx®!   Psy®!   Psz®!   Ps{®!   Ps|®!   Ps}®!   Ps~®!   Ps®!   Ps€®!   Ps®!   Ps‚®!   Psƒ®"   Ps„®"   Ps…®"   Ps†®"   Ps‡®"   Psˆ®"   Ps‰®"   PsŠ®"   Ps‹®"   PsŒ®"   Ps®"   PsŽ®"   Ps®"   Ps®"   Ps‘®"   Ps’®"   Ps“®"   Ps”®"   Ps•®"   Ps–®"   Ps—®"   Ps˜®"   Ps™®"   Psš®"   Ps›®"   Psœ              ò®"   Psž®"   PsŸ®"   Ps ®"   Ps¡®"   Ps¢®"   Ps£®"   Ps¤®"   Ps¥®"   Ps¦®"   Ps§®"   Ps¨®"   Ps©®"   Psª®"   Ps«®"   Ps¬®"   Ps­®"   Ps®®"   Ps¯®"   Ps°®"   Ps±®"   Ps²®"   Ps³®"   Ps´®"   Psµ®"   Ps¶®"   Ps·®"   Ps¸®"   Ps¹®"   Psº®"   Ps»®"   Ps¼®"   Ps½®"   Ps¾®"   Ps¿®"   PsÀ®"   PsÁ®"   PsÂ®"   PsÃ®"   PsÄ®"   PsÅ®"   PsÆ®"   PsÇ®"   PsÈ®"   PsÉ®"   PsÊ®"   PsË®"   PsÌ®"   PsÍ®"   PsÎ®"   PsÏ®"   PsÐ®"   PsÑ®"   PsÒ®"   PsÓ®"   PsÔ®"   PsÕ®"   PsÖ®"   Ps×®"   PsØ®"   PsÙ®"   PsÚ®"   PsÛ®"   PsÜ®"   PsÝ®"   PsÞ®"   Psß®"   Psà®"   Psá®"   Psâ®"   Psã®"   Psä®"   Pså®"   Psæ®"   Psç®"   Psè®"   Psé®"   Psê®"   Psë®"   Psì®"   Psí®"   Psî®"   Psï®"   Psð®"   Psñ®"   Psò®"   Psó®"   Psô®"   Psõ®"   Psö®"   Ps÷®"   Psø®"   Psù®"   Psú®"   Psû®"   Psü®"   Psý®"   Psþ®"   Psÿ®"   Pt ®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt	®"   Pt
®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt               ò®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt®"   Pt ®"   Pt!®"   Pt"®"   Pt#®"   Pt$®"   Pt%®"   Pt&®"   Pt'®"   Pt(®"   Pt)®"   Pt*®"   Pt+®"   Pt,®"   Pt-®"   Pt.®"   Pt/®"   Pt0®"   Pt1®"   Pt2®"   Pt3®"   Pt4®"   Pt5®"   Pt6®"   Pt7®"   Pt8®"   Pt9®"   Pt:®"   Pt;®"   Pt<®"   Pt=®"   Pt>®"   Pt?®"   [email protected]®"   PtA®"   PtB®"   PtC®"   PtD®"   PtE®"   PtF®"   PtG®"   PtH®"   PtI®"   PtJ®"   PtK®"   PtL®"   PtM®"   PtN®"   PtO®"   PtP®"   PtQ®"   PtR®"   PtS®"   PtT®"   PtU®"   PtV®"   PtW®"   PtX®"   PtY®"   PtZ®"   Pt[®"   Pt\®"   Pt]®"   Pt^®"   Pt_®"   Pt`®"   Pta®"   Ptb®"   Ptc®"   Ptd®"   Pte®"   Ptf®"   Ptg®"   Pth®"   Pti®"   Ptj®"   Ptk®"   Ptl®"   Ptm®"   Ptn®"   Pto®"   Ptp®"   Ptq®"   Ptr®"   Pts®"   Ptt®"   Pt


----------



## Thonex (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *

This all sounds very exciting.

Man... you put a lot of work into this thing!!!!!


10,000 lines of code for the first scrip slot that doesn't even play a note... pretty intense!!!  

I look forward to seeing this when it is finally released. 



Good luck Benjamin!!


Cheers,

T


----------



## kotori (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *



Dynamitec @ Thu Feb 01 said:


> - automatic thrills


That's a cool feature! :lol: 
Seriously though, it looks really interesting Benjamin. I'm very curious how it will be received once you release it.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *

*Updated* See last post...


----------



## neoTypic (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *

Wowsa. :shock: 

Question about the sampled guitar:

Is it sampled "clean" or distorted? I personally prefer a clean sample since there are great amp/distortion tools on the market for varied sounds like GuitarRig by NI.


----------



## Dynamitec (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *

Hi neoTypic!

The guitar is sampled absolutly dry clean, chromatic samples, every string, every fret, every articulation. DI input. But there will be several reamped versions of the whole sample set, too. Each clean and reamped version wil have two sets: one with 96/24 and one with 44/24.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *

HI Dyn,

It's interesting that the labels on your gui have no borders around them. Did you lighten the amount of the borer so that the label border wouldn't show, or did you just put the labels on the skin?

Very col.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *

Hi T!

I spend very much time creating this final skin step by step. The ui fits into the skin. Every label is on the skin, too. Thats why the labels also have a small touch of the typical glass look.


----------



## kotori (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *



Thonex @ Sun Feb 04 said:


> It's interesting that the labels on your gui have no borders around them. Did you lighten the amount of the borer so that the label border wouldn't show, or did you just put the labels on the skin?


As I a side-note I've looked a bit on this myself lately and I think what Kontakt does when it makes the label background darker is to cut the levels in half (each RGB value is divided by two). This means that it's not possible to achieve brighter background colors than this.

/Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Feb 7, 2007)

Here another new sample (still a low sample amount of 68 samples). This example demonstrates unisono-bendings (you play them with modwheel like standard bendings).

http://www.yousendit.com/download/YWhQe ... SWQ1VEE9PQ


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - status and work report from me*



Dynamitec @ Mon Mar 05 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> wooohuuuu .... i almost finished the programming part (only some simple stuff is left).
> The most difficult part was to get the concepts of UltraTKT, formant-correct pitch bending, legato and my new vibrato engine work together. There are so many change_tunes in my script i almost can't count them anymore  However: they work together smoothly without any problems (as far as i know >8o)! I'm so happy... i was waiting for the kind of problem that makes me to do everything from the beginning again. But it didn't happen.
> ...



Sounds like an exciting product and I am looking forward to hearing it. But man that is one ugly colored GUI IMHO.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - status and work report from me*

Those are the colors of the guitar that is sampled... i don't find them ugly btw 0oD


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - status and work report from me*

Thanks T!

I hope i can post a new demo tomorrow. 

Man, it's the largest project i ever did. The KSP code uncompiled is now almost 300kb. That's a lot of plain text 

I'm working on this for almost a year now. And the worst thing: i have so many new ideas in mind - not only guitar related - , but i'm limited with Kontakt 2 at moment. I hope Kontakt 3 will add more features - and remove the annoying 4096 samples limit. I wish i could have only one instrument for all articulations. But the slide mode has to be a new instrument since i don't have enough groups and zones left for all samples in one instrument. I hope the calculated ca. 3900 samples won't kill Kontakt.

Btw: can anyone confirm that the kontakt filters don't produce noise in Kontakt 2.2.1? I had some trouble recently. But everything seems to be smoother now.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - status and work report from me*

Here are some quick'n'(very)dirty samples of the new vibrato engine. The used Ampsim is the new Cubase 4 Guitar Amp - pardon me for the sound >8o 
- i didn't tweak anything. Just a rough demonstration what the vibrato engine can do =o 

There also is a demo for the legato engine, but its my old one. Didn't do a new demo since i improved it recently.

You can find the download links here:

http://ksp.dynamitec.de/guitar_demo/

*edit*

At moment you have...
6 different standard guitar vibratos
3 different harmonics vibratos (for screams for example)
8 different floyd rose/tremolo vibratos
5 "signature vibratos" with the vibrato tone of John Petrucci
3 "signature vibratos" with the vibrato tone of Yngwie Malmsteen
to choose from.

You can switch them on the fly. The group of the vibrato via keyswitch
(e.g. groups standard, harmonics or tremolo) and the variation with
controller (can of course be customized).

You can change... 
- speed
- strength
- smoothness
of the vibrato via controller. And you can combine for example speed and strength
to one single controller (modulation for example). 

This way you only need your modwheel to variate the vibrato.


----------



## sirbellog (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*

The vibrato and floyd-rose don't sound too bad...
But the legato does'nt sound legato at all to me (the attack is IMO way too obvious in each note to mimick a realistic guitar legato...)
And.... 
will your guitar lib be a heavly 100% distorted one like what we hear in the provided demos, or did you just process clean samples in your mp3s, looking for some kind of "hard rock" attitude ?
As far as I'm concerned, only dry, (or just lightly processed) guitar is of some interest by now (I already have LD 1&2 as a pre-processed instrument, and if I was to purchase a new guitar lib, I'd go for a totally clean -and versatile- one....


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Beyond the limits - a small status and work report from me *



Dynamitec @ Sun Feb 04 said:


> Hi neoTypic!
> 
> The guitar is sampled absolutly dry clean, chromatic samples, every string, every fret, every articulation. DI input. But there will be several reamped versions of the whole sample set, too. Each clean and reamped version wil have two sets: one with 96/24 and one with 44/24.



He answered that here.
J


----------



## Thonex (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*



sirbellog @ Tue Mar 06 said:


> The vibrato and floyd-rose don't sound too bad...
> But the legato does'nt sound legato at all to me (the attack is IMO way too obvious in each note to mimick a realistic guitar legato...)
> And....
> will your guitar lib be a heavly 100% distorted one like what we hear in the provided demos, or did you just process clean samples in your mp3s, looking for some kind of "hard rock" attitude ?
> As far as I'm concerned, only dry, (or just lightly processed) guitar is of some interest by now (I already have LD 1&2 as a pre-processed instrument, and if I was to purchase a new guitar lib, I'd go for a totally clean -and versatile- one....



I think the original samples are clean and he has re-amped everything for different sounds.. so I think you'll be in luck.

That legato demo was done a long time ago... I remember when he first did it... I think that patch has probably improved quite a bit since then. However, it sounds more like "tapping" than legato hammer-ons and pull-offs... this may be a language thing because Dyn is German and English is not his first language.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*

Hi sirbellog!



> But the legato does'nt sound legato at all to me (the attack is IMO way too obvious in each note to mimick a realistic guitar legato...)



Yes, as i mentioned: it's the old engine. I soon will do new demos, but i'm going to sample more first.



> The vibrato and floyd-rose don't sound too bad...



Thanx! But keep in mind: these aren't prerecorded vibrato samples. It's a vibrato which you can change in speed, strength and smoothness while playing! So you have the advantage to change the vibrato later...and you can add more expression to it.



> As far as I'm concerned, only dry, (or just lightly processed) guitar is of some interest by now (I already have LD 1&2 as a pre-processed instrument, and if I was to purchase a new guitar lib, I'd go for a totally clean -and versatile- one....



It's completly DRY! May gain is to deliver a as realistic as possible sampling guitar that sound like you plug in a guitar.

Btw: there will be 96/24 bit and 44/24 samples.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*

Hi Thonex!



> However, it sounds more like "tapping" than legato hammer-ons and pull-offs...



That it is sounding more like tapping than like legato is also a problem of the extremely streched samples! The demo was done with only 6 hammer ons and 6 pull offs of my test samples (not the final) from fret 0. So they sometimes streched more than 12 semi-tones! Which is way to much! Because if you strech a pull off to much there isn't really a big difference to a hammer on. But for scripting tests these kind of samples work.

And i often do the scripting first and than sample exactly what my script needs  So i don't sample things i'm not going to use later or samples that won't work with my concepts.

Btw: thanks all for your replies!


----------



## sirbellog (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*

Thanks Dynamitec (and Dr Quest) for those informations.
Well, in this case, 
I'll be looking forward to other demos, especially with the new legato engine... 
and to other details, like the projected price of the lib, and the ETA....


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*

I was impress by your demos Dynamitec. =o


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*

Hey Benjamin,

generally this all sounds really cool. Again good luck!

I just have one criticism for the legato demo. I dunno if it's new or the old one, but to me it sounds more like tapping, even on the runs. Usually if you do legato runs or make use of the hammer/release technique like Satriani uses it, the notes are more fluent and do not have so much attack on every note.

Keep on rockin!!


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - demo mp3s of the new vibrato engine are online*

Hi Waywyn!



> I just have one criticism for the legato demo. I dunno if it's new or the old one, but to me it sounds more like tapping, even on the runs. Usually if you do legato runs or make use of the hammer/release technique like Satriani uses it, the notes are more fluent and do not have so much attack on every note.



Thanks for the comment. And: I agree with you. But it's the old engine, so don't worry  The legato is MUCH more fluent with the recent version here.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - new demo mp3 online*

There is a new demo online:

http://ksp.dynamitec.de/guitar_demo

What do you think?


----------



## Dynamitec (May 8, 2007)

*Re: New dimension of sampled guitar - status update*

Hi everybody! For those who are interested - I'm still here  

I didn't do any scripting for the guitar library for weeks now. 

Because i have now finished all legato samples (which i did first this time, because i rewrote the legato engine (due to the feedback i got about the old engine  and the old beta-samples didn't fit anymore. So far i now have chromatic samples of every string on every fret: hammer ons and pull offs (in two differnet ways - one for typical hammer-on/pull-offs used in sustain-note runs for example and one for typical legato playing) and i sampled all up and down slides for the slide mode.

All legato samples are already cutted and edited...so half the sampling work is done right now. So far i have 3,21 GB of legato samples with natural decay. If you would listen to all samples in one playlist you'll need more than 3 hours to get trough them.

And there is a lot of fancy simulating stuff coming with the new engine  >8o

PS: The whole development of this library isn't half as fast as i would like it. However, there was a interesting scripting project i had in the meantime. And it soon will be released - if you like to check out the demos (video and mp3):

http://www.vir2.com/vir2/products/syntax/index.html 

Some crazy KSP stuff is going on there


----------

